# Failing to mount usb flash after xorg 7.4 upgrade



## Tarick (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm posting it here as believe that this is xorg 7.4 problem.

My OS is FreeBSD 7.1 amd64 Stable.

In short, after xorg 7.4 upgrade I chose to make portupgrade -fa as many programs didn't start. And right after that I couldn't mount any usb flash sticks *AFTER* startx. It means that after the boot it works perfectly in console - da0 is created, I can mount it without problems. When I do startx, for any attached afterward sticks da0 isn't created, when I launch usbdevs -dv:


```
Controller /dev/usb5:
addr 1: high speed, self powered, config 1, EHCI root hub(0x0000), ATI(0x0000), rev 1.00
  uhub5
 port 1 powered
 port 2 powered
 port 3 powered
 port 4 powered
 port 5 powered
 port 6 powered
 port 7 addr 0 should never happen!
 port 8 powered
```

If stick is already attached (before startx), X starts slowly and after some time I cannot launch any program, or login, even in console - the system just waits for something. Detaching the stick fixes this behaviour, though OS could crash in few minutes (that should be expected with forced mount remove).

After exiting from X, I cannot attach flash also, the same

```
addr 0 should never happen
```
exists.

I have also usb mouse and keyboard attached, and they work perfectly.

The same situation is depicted in http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-usb@freebsd.org/msg04251.html, and I noticed that we have the same hardware here - Dell Inspiron 1501.

So, any help will be appreciated. I would post pr but has to had more information what causes the problem.


----------



## Tarick (Mar 30, 2009)

Upgrade to the latest stable and rebuild of devel/libpciaccess fixed the problem.
Inspired by this.


----------

